# Should I make a millipede caresheet?



## Cavedweller (May 3, 2014)

It's gettin to be time to sell some of my C. spinigerus plings, and I'm a bit apprehensive about them getting the proper care wherever their new home is. 

I'm tempted to make a short, simple caresheet with very basic information (particularly regarding food/substrate, since pede newbies tend to get this wrong) and a recommendation of further resources (Orin's book and our forum and maybe other sites if you guys have ideas).

I'm planning to trademy plings to a petshop that specializes in inverts, so at least they'll do alright there. Ideally I'd give the shopkeeper some printed out caresheets (single page or maybe even half sheet) to give away to anyone who needs em.

What do you guys think? Good idea? Bad idea?


----------



## MrCrackerpants (May 3, 2014)

Yes, that would be cool. I would love to read it when you are finished.


----------



## Cavedweller (May 3, 2014)

I'd make it available on AB too, would be useful to hand out to newbies with questions about the basics and food/sub/enclosures.

Here's what I'm thinking:

Substrate
Diet
Enclosure 
Environment (temperature/humidity)
Handling (I'll advise not to handle too often and discuss defensive secretions here)
Sexing (I can draw a little diagram for this part)
Life Cycle (I'll cover molting here)
Further reading

What else should I add? I feel like it needs an overview but I'm not sure what.


----------



## Le Wasp (May 3, 2014)

Short answer: yes

Long answer: yeeeeeeeeesssssss

I think that list looks like a very good start for a caresheet.  If it's not too complex to add, you might want to include a section about breeding/raising offspring.


----------



## Cavedweller (May 3, 2014)

Good thinking Le Wasp, I'll stick that in the lifecycle section. 

Alright here's what I got so far:


> *Cavedweller’s Millipede Caresheet*
> (Care tips are generalized and may vary by species.)
> 
> *Diet: *Rotten leaves and wood. “Treats” can be offered once or twice a week (dog kibble, cucumber, melon, apple, mushroom, carrot, ect). Make sure fruits and vegetables are thoroughly washed and pesticide-free. Uneaten treats should be removed within a day or two. No water bowl is needed.
> ...


It still needs refining and I need to write up the lifecycle and sexing parts and draw a sexing diagram. I think I'll draw some millipedes to go under the title or something to make it pretty. Any suggestions or corrections are welcome!


----------



## MrCrackerpants (May 3, 2014)

Good idea Le Wasp. Looks like a great outline. Looking forward to this


----------



## Cavedweller (May 4, 2014)

Ok, I've typed up everything I could think of. If you guys see anything missing let me know.


> *Cavedweller’s Millipede Basics *
> (Care tips are generalized and may vary by species. This caresheet may be freely distributed)
> 
> *Diet:* Rotten leaves and rotten wood. “Treats” can be offered once or twice a week (dog kibble, cucumber, melon, apple, mushroom, carrot, ect). Fruits and vegetables should be thoroughly washed and pesticide-free. Uneaten treats should be removed within a day or two. No water bowl is needed, millipedes get moisture from the substrate.
> ...


I'm drawing the sexing diagram right now. Millipedes are harder to draw than I remembered.

Edit: Here's the diagram. I hope I got everything right. Let me know if I didn't.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (May 4, 2014)

This looking great! I love the sexing diagram. What are you using to draw it? Great job!


----------



## Cavedweller (May 4, 2014)

Thanks! I use a Wacom Intuos 4 tablet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Snark (May 4, 2014)

Suggestion: A picture is worth a thousand words. The more diagrams and even photos you include, the better. What you have there looks great and reads easily.

Perhaps a backgrounder on pedes is in order as well. For people who don't understand what detrivores are and their role in ecosystems. I suspect a lot of people will expect something resembling a pet they can observe while being highly visible is not on the average pedes itinerary.

You might also mention harmful detritus that should never be in the enclosure, on the menu. Eucalyptus, camphor, conifers - especially cedar etc. (You did mention, but a little explanation wouldn't hurt. IE any form of detritus that inhibits general plant growth around the tree/shrub. Pine trees are a perfect example.) Some pedes tolerate some of them but a general rule to be followed is much safer and more sensible. Proper safe detritus is far too easy to come by to jeopardize the animals health with potential hazards.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cavedweller (May 4, 2014)

The Snark said:


> Suggestion: A picture is worth a thousand words. The more diagrams and even photos you include, the better. What you have there looks great and reads easily.
> 
> Perhaps a backgrounder on pedes is in order as well. For people who don't understand what detrivores are and their role in ecosystems. I suspect a lot of people will expect something resembling a pet they can observe while being highly visible is not on the average pedes itinerary.
> 
> You might also mention harmful detritus that should never be in the enclosure, on the menu. Eucalyptus, camphor, conifers - especially cedar etc. (You did mention, but a little explanation wouldn't hurt. IE any form of detritus that inhibits general plant growth around the tree/shrub. Pine trees are a perfect example.) Some pedes tolerate some of them but a general rule to be followed is much safer and more sensible. Proper safe detritus is far too easy to come by to jeopardize the animals health with potential hazards.


Thanks for the feedback! 

I'll see if I can squeeze in a pede overview and I'll make the dangers of harmful plants more obvious. What should I refer to them as? Conifers and aromatic plants? 

My biggest concern is making the caresheet too long, which might keep people from reading it. I don't want it to be more than a single page and what I've got already is pushing it. I can try decreasing the font size further and expanding the margins in the document more than I already have.

Edit: I was able to fit a lot more with font one size smaller. Here's what I added:



> *Introduction:* Millipedes are slow moving, peaceful detritivores, organisms that eat dead plant matter and turn it into soil. They are not insects, but rather of the class Diplopoda. Millipedes share the subphylum Myriapoda and a similar shape with the fast, predatory centipede, but have little else in common.
> 
> *Millipedes As Pets:* They are not the pet for everyone. They don’t like being handled too often. They spend most of their time underground, and usually emerge at night. However, they are quiet, doesn’t need much space, and are very cheap and easy to care for. Millipedes can be housed together in groups, and come in a variety of colors. Some species can live a decade or more.


And I improved the warning about the wrong plants (changed the handling section a little too.)


> *Substrate:* 50% dead leaves and crumbled rotten hardwood (oak, aspen, maple, ect), 50% coconut husk bedding. Add an additional inch or two of dead leaves on top of the substrate. Never use conifers or aromatic plants such as pine, cedar, or eucalyptus. As the old substrate is eaten and converted to waste, add more leaves/wood. Replace with fresh substrate once or twice a year.
> 
> *Handling:* Always wash hands before and after handling. Don’t handle millipedes too often to avoid excessive stress. Millipedes will coil up when frightened, but they can also secrete a foul-tasting poison to deter predators. This substance may stain the skin but isn’t dangerous to humans (barring an allergic reaction). Wash it off immediately and keep it out of your eyes and mouth.


I think I want to include a side view drawing in the sexing diagram. I'll work on that tonight.
I've also got space next to the title and further reading sections, so I guess I'll doodle up some millipedes to go there if you guys can't think of any more informative drawings to include.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cavedweller (May 5, 2014)

I finished a drawing to go at the top of the caresheet. 





I still gotta do the sideview of the sexing diagram, and maybe one more image at the bottom since there's extra space next to the further reading.


----------



## Le Wasp (May 5, 2014)

The Snark said:


> Suggestion: A picture is worth a thousand words. The more diagrams and even photos you include, the better. What you have there looks great and reads easily.
> 
> Perhaps a backgrounder on pedes is in order as well. For people who don't understand what detrivores are and their role in ecosystems. I suspect a lot of people will expect something resembling a pet they can observe while being highly visible is not on the average pedes itinerary.
> 
> You might also mention harmful detritus that should never be in the enclosure, on the menu. Eucalyptus, camphor, conifers - especially cedar etc. (You did mention, but a little explanation wouldn't hurt. IE any form of detritus that inhibits general plant growth around the tree/shrub. Pine trees are a perfect example.) Some pedes tolerate some of them but a general rule to be followed is much safer and more sensible. Proper safe detritus is far too easy to come by to jeopardize the animals health with potential hazards.


I'll second the picture idea.  Even if the care sheet gets a little long, pictures can keep people reading it as well.  

Excellent work on those sexing diagrams!  Lots of people have questions about sexing, and those pictures would really help clarify things.

Another thing I might add would be a quick blurb about mites.  Since mites are a pretty frequent question, it could be helpful to mention which are bad, which are good, and how to tell the difference.  That could get a bit long, so maybe just redirect to a good info source?


----------



## MrCrackerpants (May 5, 2014)

Cavedweller said:


> Thanks! I use a Wacom Intuos 4 tablet.


That's cool! I had to google that.  I like the simplicity of your diagram. Simple but effective. Maybe sign the diagram and then i can use it? 

---------- Post added 05-05-2014 at 03:54 PM ----------




Cavedweller said:


> I finished a drawing to go at the top of the caresheet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


REALLY!?!? That is REALLY good! You would not want me to draw a millipede..lol


----------



## Cavedweller (May 5, 2014)

Le Wasp said:


> I'll second the picture idea.  Even if the care sheet gets a little long, pictures can keep people reading it as well.
> 
> Excellent work on those sexing diagrams!  Lots of people have questions about sexing, and those pictures would really help clarify things.
> 
> Another thing I might add would be a quick blurb about mites.  Since mites are a pretty frequent question, it could be helpful to mention which are bad, which are good, and how to tell the difference.  That could get a bit long, so maybe just redirect to a good info source?


Thanks! 

That's a good idea, I thought about a mite section but I'm not sure exactly what to say regarding telling apart good and bad mites. You guys got some ideas?



MrCrackerpants said:


> That's cool! I had to google that.  I like the simplicity of your diagram. Simple but effective. Maybe sign the diagram and then i can use it?
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-05-2014 at 03:54 PM ----------
> 
> ...


Thank you very much! Yeah I can sign it and you guys are free to use these for educational purposes. I'll upload a signed version tonight.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (May 5, 2014)

Cavedweller said:


> I'll upload a signed version tonight.


Cool! I can't wait to see the final version of the caresheet.


----------



## The Snark (May 5, 2014)

Cavedweller said:


> Thanks for the feedback!
> 
> I'll see if I can squeeze in a pede overview and I'll make the dangers of harmful plants more obvious. What should I refer to them as? Conifers and aromatic plants?
> 
> ...


It all looks great and the drawings, superb. 
-What should I refer to the harmful plants as? I was hoping someone else would weigh in with proper terminologies. It is detritus from plants that produces oils or poisons to deliberately alter the decomposing layer in favor of their reproduction. How you would squish that down I don't know. It isn't just aromatics. An excellent example is a group of hedges of the privet family that exude a strong poison from their roots. Eventually all undergrowth around the plants dies.

You info blurb couldn't possibly read as bad as the instructions with the processor of my computer. 4 inch by 8 inch in 4 point type filling both sides. Breaking up your info into paragraphs makes easier reading. Pictures with titles or explanations a bonus. Make the paragraph spacing on 4 or 6 point to conserve space. 

We are very much looking forward to the finished product. One thought, maybe you could write introductions on the care sheet and point to AB for the full info then post the full thing here and we ask the owners/mods to sticky it?


----------



## pinkpolicebox (May 6, 2014)

I think this is a fantastic idea! God knows where I would be if it wasn't for all the help you have given me, in fact I would be interested in a copy of that care sheet when you are done  Never hurts to have more info.


----------



## Cavedweller (May 6, 2014)

The Snark said:


> It all looks great and the drawings, superb.
> -What should I refer to the harmful plants as? I was hoping someone else would weigh in with proper terminologies. It is detritus from plants that produces oils or poisons to deliberately alter the decomposing layer in favor of their reproduction. How you would squish that down I don't know. It isn't just aromatics. An excellent example is a group of hedges of the privet family that exude a strong poison from their roots. Eventually all undergrowth around the plants dies.
> 
> You info blurb couldn't possibly read as bad as the instructions with the processor of my computer. 4 inch by 8 inch in 4 point type filling both sides. Breaking up your info into paragraphs makes easier reading. Pictures with titles or explanations a bonus. Make the paragraph spacing on 4 or 6 point to conserve space.
> ...


Thank you!

Wow I had no idea I could go that small in font and still have it readable. That will give me so much more space to work with. The plant terminology is still gonna be tricky though. 

I'll be happy to post it on AB as well. I'll have more room to go a little more in-depth too. My only reservation about putting the thread address on the caresheet is how much of a pain it would be for the reader to type that in. 



pinkpolicebox said:


> I think this is a fantastic idea! God knows where I would be if it wasn't for all the help you have given me, in fact I would be interested in a copy of that care sheet when you are done  Never hurts to have more info.


It was my pleasure! I'll put it up for everyone to use. 

Here's the finished and signed diagram. Facebook compressed the heck outta it though. Am I allowed to upload it to AB, especially if it's gonna be used for a caresheet thread? 






I still gotta figure out how to write the mite part. The problem is I don't really feel knowledgable enough on that topic or know how to communicate in writing to a newbie what to watch out for.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cavedweller (May 7, 2014)

Here's the mite section: 



> *Mites: *Millipedes can host a variety of mites, some beneficial and some not. Larger mites that travel over the millipede’s body are usually commensal, helping to keep the host clean. Tiny, white, slow-moving grain mites can infest a millipede enclosure if supplementary food is left in too long or the leaves provided are too fresh.


I'm not too confident about this part as I'm not very personally experienced with mites. If people have any mite treatment suggestions for me to add I'd be glad to hear them. I also don't know anything about parasitic mites on millipedes or what to add there.


----------



## Gibson211 (May 7, 2014)

Great caresheet and pictures  this will really help me once my ivories and scrub millipedes start to have babies (its getting to that time!)


Thanks for the hard work and awesome pictures!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fyreflye (May 8, 2014)

I just have to say, your pede drawings are adorable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrCrackerpants (May 8, 2014)

Fyreflye said:


> I just have to say, your pede drawings are adorable.


I second that. Great job!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Argos (May 9, 2014)

This is long overdue. Great job.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cavedweller (May 9, 2014)

Thank you for the positive feedback everyone, I'm still gathering research about mites before I consider that section "finalized". I think I'll be ready to post a draft soon.

Oh and who should I talk to about getting permission to use AB's hosting for the images?

Edit: I expanded the substrate and mite sections (lots of thanks to SDCPs for the mite help)


> *Substrate: *50% dead leaves and crumbled rotten hardwood (oak, aspen, maple, ect), 50% coconut husk bedding. Add an additional inch or two of dead leaves on top of the substrate. Never use conifers or aromatic plants such as pine, cedar, or eucalyptus, as they contain toxic resin. As the old substrate is eaten and converted to waste, add more leaves/wood. Replace with fresh substrate once or twice a year. Chemical-free hardwood sawdust or aspen shaving pet bedding can be mixed into the substrate as an additional food source, but will take some time to decompose.
> 
> *Mites:* Millipede enclosures can host a variety of mites, some beneficial and some not. Larger mites that travel over the millipede’s body or wander the substrate are usually helpful, helping to keep the host and enclosure clean. However, one must watch out for the dangerous grain mite. These tiny, white, slow-moving mites can cover a millipede and infest its enclosure if supplementary food is left in too long or the leaves/wood provided are too fresh. Grain mites can be controlled by replacing the substrate and withholding supplementary food such as fruit. A heavy infestation of grain mites can be managed by introducing the predatory mite Hypoaspis miles (available for purchase at gardening websites). Parasitic mites are rare in captivity and not covered in the scope of this caresheet.


----------



## SDCPs (May 15, 2014)

Cavedweller said:


> However, one must watch out for the dangerous grain mite.


I love it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cavedweller (May 15, 2014)

If I were to make an expanded guide for online, what should it include? I don't intend to take the place of more comprehensive guides like Orin's book and I don't want to steal anyone's thunder.


----------



## Cavedweller (May 21, 2014)

The caresheet's up now: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?263344-Cavedweller-s-Basic-Millipede-Caresheet

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrCrackerpants (May 21, 2014)

Cavedweller said:


> The caresheet's up now: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?263344-Cavedweller-s-Basic-Millipede-Caresheet


I'm the first to say "THANK YOU!!" 

This will be nice to refer people to. 

 Great Job!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

